# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  DUBROVNIK - Mala škola dojenja i radionica o platnenim pelenama

## Indi

Drage forumašice,

sljedeći tjedan u Dubrovniku organiziramo dvije radionice. 
Veselimo se vašem dolasku!!!

Mala škola dojenja

U srijedu 5. rujna 2012. s početkom u  9.00 sati, u prostorijama Razvojne agencija Grada Dubrovnika - DURA, Branitelja Dubrovnika 15 (na Pilama, preko puta hotela Hilton) u Dubrovniku, održat će se radionica o dojenju.  Radionicu vode Rodine savjetnice za dojenje, a pozvane su sve trudnice i njihovi partneri.  Početak radionice je u 9.00 sati, predviđeno trajanje dva sata. 





Radionica o platnenim pelenama

  U petak 7. rujna 2012. s početkom u 18 sati, također u prostorijama Razvojne agencija Grada Dubrovnika - DURA, održat će se i radionica o platnenim pelenama. Svi zainteresirani za korištenje platnenih pelena moći će iz prve ruke čuti informacije o njihovim prednostima, savjete i upute kako ih koristiti i održavati, te pogledati i opipati primjerke Rodina branda - platnene pelene "Rodina pusa".

  Radionice su besplatne, a zbog ograničenog broja polaznica/ka mole se zainteresirani da najave svoj dolazak na broj telefona  099 31 77 086.

  Za više informacija posjetite nas na www.roda.hr ili na našim Facebook stranicama RODA DUBROVNIK.

----------

